# Cats From Eastern Europe needing homes



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

I have not posted any cats needing homes for a long time as I know some people don't approve of bringing cats from overseas but I hope you will allow me to post these without adverse comments. I am posting these cats because they have all been waiting for homes for a very long time- 6 months at least or more.

They are all young cats and don't want to spend their lives in a shelter so if anyone would like to offer one a home please let me know.

The adoption fee is £80 and the cats all have passports.

If you would like any information about any of the cats please ask.

These are just a few of the many cats on our homing list - if you are seeking something specific we may be able to help.

We always have "special needs" cat seeking indoor homes- so many in fact we now have a separate FB group to help them which you can join here

https://www.facebook.com/groups/WAFSpecialNeedsCats/


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

2nd photograph, such a pretty cat.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> 2nd photograph, such a pretty cat.


Agreed, very pretty indeed


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but I'm struggling to understand how a potential new owner only has to pay £80? Is there a charity paying the rest of the costs?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't stop posting the plight of these poor cats. Thank you for making a difference to their lives


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Don't stop posting the plight of these poor cats. Thank you for making a difference to their lives


I don't agree but we are all entitied to an opinion


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cookieandme said:


> I don't agree but we are all entitied to an opinion


I agree that we all are, but whatever people feel about saving animals from abroad it's probably not best to post those opinions on the rehoming threads, it doesn't help the animals by turning it into a debate.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> I don't agree but we are all entitied to an opinion


This is why I don't post on here anymore - some people just cannot resist making an adverse comment even when I requested them not too. This was a thread to say cats need homes not a discussion thread. Hope you are happy now Cookieandme.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Scatchy - you may not come in here that often, but we adopted Bubu from you and have since adopted another four cats from Romania. There are some who don't agree in here, but I have continued to stand my ground and you should too. I've worked for numerous rescue centres and Cats Protection over some 30 odd years and had between 10 and 18 cats at any one time. If I now choose to turn my attention elsewhere, that is entirely my business. UK rescues are too quick to turn people down if they work, or if they have children, or if they have what they regard as too many pets already. Or heaven forbid if someone wants to keep a deaf cat indoors for its own safety, regardless of their rules that cats must have access to outdoors.

Cats (and dogs) from Eastern Europe and their rescuers experience a living hell every single day. You and I know there are no homes to be had out there, so what are the kind and gentle people supposed to do? Just round them up and get them PTS? What is to become of such countries if we don't nurture the small speck of decency that is still left? You are right - this is a niche market and in no way damages the rescues we already have in this country. It makes one heck of a difference to those few lucky ones though and I will go even further. I have had cats and adored them all my life. Some have been very special indeed, but every single one of our Romanian rescues are among the most loving I have ever encountered.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

And to help and advise any of you who are seriously interested in adopting, then from memory I think we did pay Scatchy about £80 for Bubu two years ago. The Romanian ladies I follow raise money from their supporters to pay for any emergency treatment, neutering, blood tests, worming, flea treatments and being made ready to travel. They are always short of funds, but the costs are much less, with a castration being around 15 Euros.

Our last three girls only cost me the transport fees, which from further away and with a different company were £150 each. The cats have always travelled with no problem and arrived in tip top condition, happy and contented.

I can always contact Scatchy if you want to make further enquiries.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are all beautiful and I hope they find loving homes soon.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Scatchy, you have many supporters here. Don't leave


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for the positive comments. I apologise for the long delay in replying. Here are some more lovely young cats that are struggling to find homes. The cats are all in Bosnia and have been waiting to be adopted since they were small kittens.
1. Lord 6 months
2.Willow 8 months
3. Lee 8 months
4. Mosby 6 months

If anyone would be interested in adopting one of this beautiful kitties please 
contact me by email- [email protected]


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

It breaks my heart to see any animal so desperate for a home...round here some people are so stupid...they breed and breed because they can't be bothered to get their cats fixed so we have as many strays as we have pet cats...and yet they carry on....so we see stray cats pregnant, many many dead kittens and the means to get their cats fixed at rock bottom prices yet they still don't bother which to me is just plain lazy...think it's time a few new laws where bought in


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful cats, hope they find homes soon.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Little Zooey said:


> Scatchy - you may not come in here that often, but we adopted Bubu from you and have since adopted another four cats from Romania. There are some who don't agree in here, but I have continued to stand my ground and you should too. I've worked for numerous rescue centres and Cats Protection over some 30 odd years and had between 10 and 18 cats at any one time. If I now choose to turn my attention elsewhere, that is entirely my business. UK rescues are too quick to turn people down if they work, or if they have children, or if they have what they regard as too many pets already. Or heaven forbid if someone wants to keep a deaf cat indoors for its own safety, regardless of their rules that cats must have access to outdoors.
> 
> Cats (and dogs) from Eastern Europe and their rescuers experience a living hell every single day. You and I know there are no homes to be had out there, so what are the kind and gentle people supposed to do? Just round them up and get them PTS? What is to become of such countries if we don't nurture the small speck of decency that is still left? You are right - this is a niche market and in no way damages the rescues we already have in this country. It makes one heck of a difference to those few lucky ones though and I will go even further. I have had cats and adored them all my life. Some have been very special indeed, but every single one of our Romanian rescues are among the most loving I have ever encountered.


I totally agree about them being incredibly loving. After 72 hours in the back of a van and then a three-hour drive hone, I expected mine to do nothing more than eat and sleep and hide away for a while. I sat on the bed to watch him eat, after which he jumped onto the bed and from there onto my shoulder and rubbing my face with his chin. It was as tho' he had known me since for ever and the other cats too. I have never seen a cat settle so quickly. Even at the vets he finds a shoulder to perch on...the vet herself actually said ''I wish my cat was as friendly as this''.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

What is it about shoulders? Three of ours do it too. Bubu misses us so much, even though we've only been doing the animals outside for half an hour, that he jumps on our shoulders and hangs on for grim death


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Scatchy, I have a home waiting for Lee for you.

Lady is lovely, only wants a rescue and is willing to wait, I have been given vet reference which I have followed up today.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Scatchy, I have a home waiting for Lee for you.
> 
> Lady is lovely, only wants a rescue and is willing to wait, I have been given vet reference which I have followed up today.


CC - do you need to contact Scatchy urgently? I can point you in her direction if necessary


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

LZ, I have contacted the rescue direct in Bosnia hun, but thank you so much for your offer of help. xx


----------

